# Was muss ich bei eine Angelschein können??



## Basti94 (20. Mai 2008)

Hey

ich hab eine Frage was muss ich bei einem Angelschein können???

Komme aus Niedersachsen


MFG Basti94


----------



## don rhabano (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was muss ich bei eine Angelschein können??*

1000Fragen (in jedem Bundesland andere -jedoch sehr änliche); 200 aus jedem Themengebiet, welche wären: Gewässerkunde, Allgemeine Fischkunde (inkl. Krankheiten), Spezielle Fischkunde, Gerätekunde und gesetzeskunde und Naturschutz.
Spezielle Fischkundeist am schwersten finde ich.


----------



## sunny (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Was muss ich bei eine Angelschein können??*

Es gibt einen theoretischen und einen praktischen Teil. Der Stoff für die Theorie wird dir in einem Lehrgang vermittelt. Bei mir war das damals 1x die Woche 2 o. 3 Stunden über 6-8 Wochen. 

Die Prüfung besteht aus insgesamt 60 Fragen für deren Beantwortung du eine Stunde Zeit hast. Man muss nur am Ball bleiben und ein wenig üben. Dann bestehst du die Prüfung ohne Probleme.

Für die praktische Prüfung benötigst du eine 2,10 bis 2,40 m lange Rute, bspw. eine Forellenblinkerrute und ein 7,5 gr. schweres Kunststoff-Wurfgewicht. Gibt es bei jedem Angelhöker. Einfach sagen, dass du das für die Prüfung brauchst, dann weiß er, was gemeint ist.

Bei der Prüfung muss man mit verschiedenen Würfen (Überkopf, Unterschwung, von rechts und von links) auf eine recht große Zielscheibe werfen. Wir hatten damals einen Übungs- und einen Prüfungstag. Durchgefallen ist dort keiner.

Gutes Gelingen #6


----------

